# 400th Anniversary of the Nadere Reformatie



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 31, 2008)

Although the "precise" date of the beginning of the Nadere Reformatie (and definition, usually known as the "Dutch Further Reformation," more resources for study available here) is open to interpretation, some consider 1608, the year when Willem Teellinck wrote his first work, _Philopatris ofte Christelijke Bericht_ (_The Love of Fatherland, or A Christian Report_), to be the start of the Nadere Reformatie (some others would trace its beginning earlier to the ministry of Jean Taffin). In any event, the Foundation for the Study of Further Reformation (SSNR) is hosting a commemorative event on September 13, 2008 at the Nieuwe Kerk in Middelburg, the Netherlands. Other events are planned, including a biographical salute to Jacobus Koelman in October. My apologies if any of this information is garbled from my feeble attempts to translate Dutch.

For more information, see the Dutch language website of the SSNR:

Nadere Reformatie & gereformeerd PiÃ«tisme - Sleutel tot de Nadere Reformatie


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 6, 2008)

Is anyone planning to attend the commemorative events?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 6, 2008)

I'll try and convince the wife... 

You wanna go Andrew?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 6, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I'll try and convince the wife...
> 
> You wanna go Andrew?



 I'm game!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 6, 2008)

By the way you did an excellent job translating Dutch. I assumed it was a cut/paste...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 6, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> By the way you did an excellent job translating Dutch. I assumed it was a cut/paste...



Thanks, the Google Translator helped a lot, and I did my best to sort out the rest. I wish I knew Dutch...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 6, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > By the way you did an excellent job translating Dutch. I assumed it was a cut/paste...
> ...



Me too...


----------



## Christusregnat (Sep 6, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try and convince the wife...
> ...



How about Calvin 500? You guys going to that?

The wife and I are planning a month's trip to Holland, Germany, Scotland, England, Ireland (maybe), and then the France/Switzerland trip.

Interested?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 6, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> ...



Interested? I'm salivating...  That sounds wonderful. As it is, I'm just planning to open a Calvinus in his honor.


----------



## Christusregnat (Sep 6, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



Don't salivate; save. Don't open a Calvinus; opt to Travel-with-us.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2008)

An issue of _Documentatieblad Nadere Reformatie_ was released today (pardon the rough translation):



> The contents of the latest edition: 2008, nr 1
> 
> pages Article
> 
> ...



http://www.ssnr.nl/onderzoeksarchief/diversen/stokosmos - jaarprogramma 2008_(pagina 01).pdf
http://www.ssnr.nl/onderzoeksarchief/diversen/stokosmos - jaarprogramma 2008_(pagina 02).pdf


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2008)

For those who know Dutch:

Informatiepaneel Jacobus Koelman in Sluis onthuld - Kerk & Godsdienst - Reformatorisch Dagblad (October 20, 2008)
Nadere Reformatie voor scholieren toegelicht - Onderwijs & Opvoeding - Reformatorisch Dagblad (October 13, 2008)


----------

